

This is the best "we're hiring" image ever drawn - leif
http://www.dropbox.com/jobs

======
c1sc0
Most relevant bit for geeks: "Build/buy your dream computer."

Another good way to measure the quality of a job posting would be "root on
your box", I don't understand why so many companies are reluctant to do this.

~~~
heresy
This really is a cheap way to get developer goodwill.

I cannot understand companies who pay developers 90k+ and then make them work
on shitty "business desktop" machines that haven't been updated for 5 years or
longer.

Sadly this is rather common.

My work machine is better specced than my home machine at my current employer,
which is a first. OC'd Core i7, SLI video, SSD OS disk + 10K RPM data disk...I
hardly ever wait for the machine to catch up.

~~~
HSO
It's not just developers or geeks. I actually quit a job in the financial
industry a while ago as soon as I got other money coming in because I was too
pissed with their drone environment: outdated HP boxes, Win XP, Matlab,
Excel/Office etc. I'm not saying these are generally bad tools. They just
didn't fit my brain and, frankly, hurt my eyes and ears. It was not the only
thing -- the machines fit the firm's intellectual and political standards --
but it was a big part of making my life miserable every day. I'm still taking
some time off and thinking about my options but one of the main motivations
for doing my own thing would be to never ever have to work again with stuff I
hate.

~~~
warfangle
Did a stint as a freelancer at a major marketing firm about a year ago. Was
running a pentium 4 with half a gig of ram and windows 2000. Not that bad, I
suppose - it could have been worse.

Except there was photoshop involved.

And a solitary 15" monitor.

And they required IE8 support (which required running a virtual machine with
windows xp).

After I finished my first project there I was gone pretty quickly. Along with
almost their entire freelance development team (they had ~6 freelancers and
two full time developers). After we left, we heard the VP we reported to was
let go..

------
bbuffone
Love the musical culture: Every night around 7, I turn up the music in the
office. Then I have to explain to the beijing office why ICP, G&R, 2-Pac or
any other thing I put on is a good choice. The Killer or Fleetwood Mac seems
goes over better.

I find that music at night and on the weekends makes all the work even more
fun.

~~~
jcromartie
I find that not working on nights and weekends makes life more fun.

~~~
chops
Some people enjoy working like that, and enjoy their jobs enough that they
don't care that they're actually working.

The extreme example is John Carmack, who according to the book "The Masters of
Doom", would crank music all night, and drink diet pepsi (early days of id,
grant you, I don't know how he works now) while programming. He rolled in the
office at 4pm and stayed until early morning.

There's nothing wrong with working crazy late hours if you enjoy it.

~~~
oiuytghyuj
Rolled in at 4pm - when he wanted.

The problem is when you start at 8am, work all day, waste time in meetings -
then have to stay til 10pm every night to meet some deadline so that a sales
guy gets a bonus.

------
Torn
Related to logo? [http://www.wow.com/2010/07/30/the-maelstrom-is-probably-
epic...](http://www.wow.com/2010/07/30/the-maelstrom-is-probably-epic-enough-
for-you-now/)

~~~
oyako
i'm jon, the guy who made the drawing. though i did play wow once upon a time,
the drawing actually wasn't inspired by this despite the crazy coincidence
that both have a dino riding a shark.

...but i'm not gonna lie; i will say that wow's version really makes me
heartbroken that i left out a laser beam D:

~~~
binomial
It would seem that it was subconscious inspiration. Things you see around you
can easily get into your creative work without you realizing it (I know,
[citation needed]). I did see a show where someone anticipated the nature a
creative drawing, just by showing them similar imagery a while before. But
that doesn't count as a citation.

------
edanm
I loved it too.

Then I clicked on the "try our challenges" link and found another awesome
image: <http://www.dropbox.com/jobs/challenges>.

All things considered, I'm falling in love with Dropbox more each day! :)

~~~
obeattie
Similar to this one is also used on their 404 page: <http://dropbox.com/404> —
freaking awesome

------
v21
I understand it's pretty normal for America, but 15 days paid holiday seems so
small to me. 22.5 here in the UK + bank holidays, and I don't feel it's
particularly generous. Hmm...

~~~
lancer383
What's even more concerning for me is that it is "15 Days of Paid Time Off."
Not sure about Dropbox, but at a previous employer of mine that meant "15 Days
of Vacation/Sick Time."

~~~
pingswept
I don't know the details, but when I worked for a company based in SF (like
Dropbox), they claimed there was a law that compelled them to count sick time
and vacation in one bucket.

~~~
larsberg
CA has some really weird rules. In addition to that, there's also a cash-out
rule that vacation can't be expired without compensation.

So, managers have to be persnickety about having you track the time you spend
out of the office going to the dentist, etc. because otherwise the company can
get shafted with a bill for the "untaken" paid time off at the end of the year
/ when the employee leaves.

~~~
heresy
Cash-out can be abused, but on the other hand, if you don't exert pressure on
your employees to continually work overtime, or take as little sequential
leave as possible, that's less of a problem.

Though I know it's somewhat common practice here in New Zealand to start not
taking leave if you're about to quit, so you can get one or two extra
paychecks when you quit, and time it so you have two weeks to a month before
your new job starts.

Same benefit, plus a nice cash bonus.

Not saying it's the best thing to do for employers that treat you right, but
if you're not being paid overtime, and being asked to work it and weekends a
lot, it's not like you don't deserve getting that back if you leave.

------
rmc
It would only be cooler if the shark had a laser beam on it's head.

~~~
rman666
Or if the shark were using Lisp in Emacs

------
arkaidy
Great way to let company culture shine. The site seriously stands out from
typical, generic job postings. Dropbox looks like a fun place to work :).

------
gyardley
Heh - love it. But playing devil's advocate here: won't this discourage
applicants who aren't up on their latest internet memes? Is stuff like this on
the recruiting page just a fast route to a homogenous company with a reduced
ability to design for users not like them?

~~~
patio11
All corporate cultures select for "More people like us, please." (
_Especially_ the ones who mention how important a diverse workforce is to
them. That line _is not neutral_ with respect to the kind of people you want
to hire.)

The least they can do is be honest about it.

~~~
gyardley
This might be true. I've done this myself. But is it ideal? I don't
particularly care for 'people of all colors holding hands under a rainbow' as
an ideology, but I do think it's easier for a homogenous team to make bad
product mistakes.

------
pjmurray
Clever - quirky enough to get to the top of HN, informing (arguably) the best
pool of potential employees that they're hiring.

------
tamersalama
Nice img. I do remember another version in a ruby-oriented blog with a bear in
place of the rex. Can't remember where.

~~~
jroes
Are you thinking of this thoughtbot post?

[http://robots.thoughtbot.com/post/159805334/make-your-
test-s...](http://robots.thoughtbot.com/post/159805334/make-your-test-suite-
uncomfortably-fast)

I just put this into a unit testing presentation we did at my dayjob.

~~~
tamersalama
Thank you

------
rickmak
I love the Gaming Benefits, Starcraft 2. Only 2 of us playing at my office:/

~~~
NickPollard
Maybe we should start a HN group on Battle.net (This is where we rant about no
chat channels yet on Bnet2.0)

~~~
nuclear_eclipse
I'd join that

------
ja2ke
I've been partial to our jobs page art since it went up a few years ago
<http://www.telltalegames.com/company/jobs/>

------
scottw
There should be a bear holding the shark:
<http://www.hrwiki.org/wiki/Bear_holding_a_Shark>

------
sabj
That is an _amazing_ "we're hiring" image! I didn't even need the rest of the
page; why would I, with a graphic like that? Truly remarkable work, dropbox.

------
eekfuh
I wanted to apply, except they used the term baller in the job description.

------
ramki
I like "Whiskey Fridays." :)

------
zackattack
Dude. Laser tag in the office? That's awesome.

~~~
zackattack
I also love the subtle "Test your might" MK ref.

~~~
oyako
glad you spotted that ;) internal mockups actually had the giant dragon mk
logo.

------
rman666
+1

